
Show HN: Pokémon-Emacs - gongo
https://github.com/gongo/pokemon-emacs
======
hellofunk
It's unclear to me what this emacs script actually does. I wish there was more
documentation for anything that someone asks you to install into your core
development environment.

~~~
616c
If you look at the code it just adds monster names to the modeline buffer.

~~~
hellofunk
The author should state that simple fact on the repo's front page.

------
homingbrain
I'm amazed at how quickly Pokémon have taken over the world. The stories, the
hype, the crazy projects, they're everywhere.

I wonder what it's like for the developers to work on a project and then see
it succeed like that.

~~~
maheart
Pokemon was a big phenomenon in the late 90s. So the latest interest is really
building on a solid foundation established 15 years ago. I'm sure each new
game would have helped pull in new fans too.

------
foobarbuzz
See details (Japanese):
[http://gongo.hatenablog.com/entry/2016/07/15/134507](http://gongo.hatenablog.com/entry/2016/07/15/134507)

